

Groupon proposes $8.5M settlement to a number of lawsuits - allanblocker
http://www.industryintel.com/news/read/3339497160/Groupon-proposes-US85M-settlement-to-a-number-of-lawsuits.html
I've never had an issue redeeming Groupon offers. Has anyone had any issues with them in the past?
======
jacobcrook
I have never had an issue with Groupon and I have never heard of any of my
friends or anyone in general having an issue with them.

